

Fixing an old iPod and Cupertino's repairability problem - asselinpaul
http://asselinpaul.calepin.co/fixing-an-old-ipod-and-cupertinos-repairability-problem.html

======
quanticle
Apple's goal is to make sleek, elegant, easy to use products. Repairability
hurts every one of those goals. Products that are easy to repair have to make
concessions to allow users to access the innards with ordinary tools. Apple
won't stand for those concessions.

~~~
asselinpaul
well I believe this is not true. Smart product design can be both. iPod Video
is a sleek device yet not too hard to open. Why did Apple move to pentalobe
screws? To make it harder for us people to reapir the products. It's a
mentality and stating that this hurts the design of a device is simply an
excuse for this. I'd like to know how ease of repair makes a product harder to
use? If we look at the newer HP all-in-one, we can see that they are well
designed sleek and easy to use, yet they get 10/10 for repairability on
iFixit.

I hope that this is constructive criticism as my aim is not to provoque you.
We're all friends here.

